# Chemical Guys Pete's 53 & 5050



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi all 

How do CG's Pete's 53 and 5050 waxes compare? They are similarly priced and seem to fill the same place in their wax line up - or is there a fundamental difference I'm missing?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The main difference between the 2 is that 50/50 has slightly more durability than that of Pete 53.50/50 has a higher carnuaba content also :thumb:


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

50/50 is one of my favourite waxes, looks cracking on Silver


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i have 50/50 and its great


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Also have 50/50 and it is an excellent wax - very hard to beat for the money!


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

i also have and used both and i keep going back to the 5050, just gives a better look imo.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys :thumb: Looks like it'll be a tin of 5050 then for use on the garage queen (XR2) when I've used up the last of the Z***l Carbon.
I'll be sticking to sealants for the daily driver though as I think they give a greater durability and that's all I'm really bothered about when they're stood outside 24/7.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Frank said:


> 50/50 is one of my favourite waxes, looks cracking on Silver


I totally agree on silver its amazing i love a base of blitz x2 and CG-50/50 which reminds me i need more.

Also looks very well on Dark colours Blue's, Black's, Dark Grey's


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i use 50/50 and p21s on my daily driver. the 50/50 give me about 6 weeks of protection p21s is yet to be tested. 

waxing is my fave stage so i enjoy doing it every now and again.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

p21s looks awesome, but quickly fades, but its well easy to apply and cheap, so I normally tip it into my hand, rub it on a finishing pad, leave for 20-30 mins to haze, buff off, then the next morning do it again

you'll find the next morning after that it will look awesome, like it needs time to develope

Its also good on wheels


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I were to buy one of them, it would be the 50/50 without question... this wax is very very easy to use, reasonably durable (though #16, and Colly 476 easily have the measure of it), and good value. Added a little something looks wise, a little extra gloss, very similar it seemed to Megs #16.

The Pete's 53 I wasn't overly impressed with: didn't add anything looks wise, and didn't really last that well either.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> If I were to buy one of them, it would be the 50/50 without question... this wax is very very easy to use, reasonably durable (though #16, and Colly 476 easily have the measure of it), and good value. Added a little something looks wise, a little extra gloss, very similar it seemed to Megs #16.
> 
> The Pete's 53 I wasn't overly impressed with: didn't add anything looks wise, and didn't really last that well either.


That's good enough for me then, Dave :thumb: 5050 it is - sounds just the ticket. Just got to hurry up and finish off my tub of Z***l Carbon first as I promised myself I'd stop buying new products until I'd finished off old stuff - it's difficult though :lol:


----------

